
Upload files using torrents to your personal space with Put.io - khet
http://put.io/
======
bryanh
Careful with the .io domain, though I've never heard of them shutting down a
startup over content, their rules do state:

    
    
        No .IO domain may be used, directly or indirectly, for any purpose that is sexual
        or pornographic or that is against the statutory laws of any Nation.
    

The "laws of any Nation" could be a rather onerous clause one _hopes_ never
gets called upon. It has happened for .ly domains...

~~~
highace
Startups needs to think twice when they decide to use a .io domain.

.io domains aren't top level domains like .com, .org, or .net. They're ccTLDs
- country specific domains - like .co.uk, .us, or .com.au. Io is the local
domain for the Indian Ocean states. Unlike the TLDs, and a handful of the
early ccTLDs, Google doesn't treat .io as a global domain - it treats them as
domains specific to the Indian Ocean. This means you're immediately at a
disadvantage at being found by your target market via a google search (unless
they're specifically searching for your brand).

So while you're more likely to get a common-word .io domain, and they have the
obvious relation with technology, if your start up is going to be relying on
search engine traffic or might be dealing in a slightly grey area, you should
probably just save yourself the bother and go for getX.com or Xapp.com, where
X is your website name.

~~~
TallboyOne
I don't have the source (tried to find but buried), but Matt Cutts has stated
because so many tech companies use .io as input/output webapp connotation,
that behind the scenes, google treats it as a gTLD even though technically
it's a ccTLD. I know because I did a ton of research for <http://pineapple.io>
as well as talking to a lot of other people who were ranking their .io domain.

Likewise, there is a movement to get it officially branded as a gTLD just like
.me, etc.

I would say choosing a .io domain is just fine.

~~~
stordoff
It is from a few years ago, but there is this:

> The question came up about whether it matters which TLD (top level domain)
> you’re using. For example, do .com domains carry more weight than a .net,
> .us, .info, etc. He said that TLD doesn’t matter–that’s the way Larry and
> Sergey originally designed the Google algorithm. The algorithm doesn’t care
> where the page is located, it’s all about pagerank (LINKS) of the particular
> page. At the end of answering this question he did admit that they might
> have started to look at particularly cheap (and spammy) TLDs differently
> than other TLDs–or they might start considering TLD in their algorithm if
> they’re not already doing so.

[https://www.seo.com/blog/conferences/matt-cutts-does-
domain-...](https://www.seo.com/blog/conferences/matt-cutts-does-domain-
roundtable/)

------
therealarmen
Just FYI, on the register pages (<http://put.io/register/BASIC>) you display
the SSL Verified seal but the form isn't actually sent via SSL. You might want
to fix that.

~~~
elithrar
There appears to be a HTTPS version of the site, but it's not asking for it by
default/redirecting from HTTP: <https://put.io/register/BASIC>

------
salman89
So what happens when copyright holders see a bunch of put.io IP addresses
connected to the bit torrent swarm? Or will it be a game of whack a mole? Just
interested in the general legality. I suppose no one can really monitor the
downloads from random sites like megaupload... will sites like that begin to
actively monitor and disable downloads from services like these (as they
circumvent the ads)..?

~~~
doppel
Most likely put.io will receive any DMCA-notices and will have to comply with
these and take down the offending files to remain legal?

I used to operate a tor exit-node and my hosting provider wasn't really
interested in whether I was infringing or not; If the data looked to be going
to my server, I was responsible so in the end I had no option but to operate
as a non-exit node. Put.io will most likely be hosting their own data (or in
the cload), so this might not be an issue.

------
li-ch
In fact, Xunlei, the download software that has most users in the world, does
a much better job for a much lower price (10GB for 15 USD per year). But you
have to be able to read Chinese...<http://vip.xunlei.com/freedom/lixian.html>

~~~
aluhut
I'm ok with the free account on put.io.

I use torrent only for foreign tv shows. They are not that big anymore. 1gig
will be enough because I don't plan to store the stuff.

------
sgdesign
What I like about put.io is that if somebody else already downloaded the same
torrent, your download is instantaneous.

Of course, you still have to download the file from put.io, which can itself
takes ages (at least from here in Japan). I guess you'll always have
bottlenecks somewhere…

------
hnriot
Either I missed it, or am a little dim this monday morning but it took me
reading the whole landing page to actually figure out what it did. A "torrent
gofer".

I am confused at the value though except for the remote control aspect. I can
torrent at speeds that saturate my ISP or I can download from put.io and
saturate my channel, either way it amounts to the same time. And I have to pay
for the intermediate storage? The one benefit I see is when a torrent is slow
and the person wanting the file doesn't have a computer available to cover the
download period, put.io act as a store and forward server. Possibly if the
client->put.io is https then this solves a problem whereby ISP's track the
port usage. I suppose torrent->https is an advantage for some.

------
orta
I _love_ Put.IO, and so I made a cool iOS app for it:
<http://awesomeputioapp.com>

~~~
primitur
I _love_ put.io app, and thank you as an avid user! One thing would be nice to
know: you mention its open source?

{Another thing that would be nice to know is a set of fat rss feeds, but I'll
reserve that question for elsewhere.. _hint_ _hint_ }

~~~
orta
<https://github.com/orta/Puttio/> \- I should add a link in the site

The app uses a collection of sources of torrents, I've only found the native
RSS feeds functionality of Put.IO to be useful for [pod/vid]casts

~~~
primitur
This is really nice, I hope you know you've won a fan today! :)

------
sturmeh
So it's a seedbox?

~~~
rgbrgb
That's what it looks like to me, but other people here seem to be pretty
enthusiastic about it. If it's not just a seedbox, ca someone explain it to
me?

------
fwr
" _Le_ media"?

~~~
carlob
yeah… cool kids learn their french-mixed-up-with-latin and know that media is
plural and use the correct "les media"

:)

------
obilgic
Great landing page.

------
davidbanham
Seems like they're solving a similar problem to what I'm trying to with ntor.
This is obviously way more built out and polished, though.

<https://github.com/davidbanham/ntor>

I'm very keen to check out their social sharing aspects. Pity they don't seem
to have a mechanism for ad-hoc search.

------
Karunamon
Wow, the content filtering nazis didn't take too long to get at this.
Websense'd as "file sharing" :(

------
onursenture
i have done an internship at put.io so seeing them in frontpage of hackernews
is awesome. :)

------
louisdorard
<http://movies.io> uses the put.io API!

------
alexu
Awesome. Went from free plan to basic and then to $10/month in 30 minutes.

Integration with movies.io is amazing. And they will automatically download
Daily Show from rss feed...

Already downgraded my netflix to 1 movie.

------
StavrosK
I don't understand these services. If I'm going to have to download the thing
anyway, why put another layer in the middle? It's always going to take less
time to download directly.

~~~
adrianN
You let the service download the slow torrent over night and then use a fast
download from their servers to transfer it to your computer. This way you
don't have to have a running computer in your room all that time.

~~~
StavrosK
Hmm, I forgot that not all people have a computer running 24/7. I haven't seen
many slow torrents, but I guess they exist. Thanks for the explanation!

~~~
jonknee
And more and more these days you are using a mobile device where torrents
aren't an option.

~~~
StavrosK
Try TransDroid if you have a pc with a torrent client on, it's amazing.

------
rainboiboi
I don't understand how they made the service so blazing fast so much so that
the moment I pasted a magnet link in, the next second I could direct download
from it.

~~~
phpnode
deduplication. Likely someone else had already downloaded that file so put.io
just serves you the copy they already have.

------
haldean
The torrents I add aren't being downloaded; they've been stuck at 0% for
around 20 minutes now. Is it just under heavier-than-usual load?

Edit: never mind, working as expected now.

------
sparkinson
One thing, they have an upper limit of 25 characters for the password.

Sometimes that's ok, but not always a good sign for how they store passwords.

~~~
FooVio
Fixed, sir. All the passwords are hashed and salted, btw. No worries.

~~~
sparkinson
That's some fast turn around you have for fixes, thanks! Now time to change
the password.

------
veermishra0803
Nice concept and the home page looks nice

------
ya3r
I've noticed they don't fetch popular files twice from torrents that they
already have them!

------
pault
Can I pause and resume downloads?

------
danjessen
Now make it work on xbmc …

------
fatih_b
put.io is the best start-up which I have joined as a customer. Cheap, fast and
simple service. Also, put.io accepts free users for 1G. Everybody must try.

~~~
codedreamer
do you work for them much?

------
jQueryIsAwesome
I really hope you are not trying to reach the spanish market... because
"Putio" sounds way too much like an spanish slang word (hard to explain, lets
says its a verbalized version of what in english would be "b*tch").

Something similar happened with "webOS" and every spanish forum were making
jokes about it.

~~~
shanelja
In which way is Putio similar to Puta other than that they both start with the
same three letters?

The pronunciation is completely different, Puta is pronounced 'pooh - ta'
where as Putio is 'put - eye - oh' or if pronounced by a native spanish person
'pooh - tee - oh' (in which case the 'tee' would be pronounced extremely
quickly.)

I honestly believe this is a false concern.

Source: Lived in Spain for 2 years up until 7 months ago, spent months there
at a time previously.

~~~
jaimebuelta
Putio could be pronounced very similarly to "Puto", which is a swear word in
Spanish. It can have different meanings depending where you are, but in Mexico
it can be used directly as an insult.

~~~
jaimebuelta
Just read below that a comment said "X uses the Put.io API", in my (Spanish)
head, it sounds like "X uses the F __*ing API" ;-)

